# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Desde el Aire

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Os pongo a continuación unas imágenes tomadas desde el aire, los días 17 y 27 de diciembre de 2010.

Creo que sobra decir de dónde son (al menos algunas), pero igualmente lo pondré.


Contreras (pensaba que era Alarcón)


Santillana


Santillana


Valmayor


Madrid


Tenerife


Anaga (Tenerife)

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Luján :Smile: 

La segunda de Santillana, una auténtica postal.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Luján, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Ay que ver... le vas a quitar el puesto a J.L. Campillo jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Las de Santillana y las de Tenerife te han quedado impresionantes  :EEK!: 

Un abrazo y Feliz Año  :Smile:

----------


## pevema

Preciosas fotos Luján. :EEK!: 

Jo, tengo ya 50 años y todavia no he podido volar en avión  :Frown:  , debe de ser alucinante.

----------


## Luján

> Preciosas imágenes Luján, muchas gracias 
> 
> Ay que ver... le vas a quitar el puesto a J.L. Campillo jeje 
> 
> Las de Santillana y las de Tenerife te han quedado impresionantes 
> 
> Un abrazo y Feliz Año


No te creas, a mí me sale mucho más caro hacer esas imágenes  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Preciosas fotos Luján.
> 
> Jo, tengo ya 50 años y todavia no he podido volar en avión  , debe de ser alucinante.


Hombre, para uno no acostumbrado quizás sí, pero para uno que lleva volando toda su vida pues no es tanto. Eso sí. Las imágenes y los paisajes muchas veces son impresionantes.

----------


## REEGE

Sin duda imágenes geniales para enmarcar Luján... Un saludo y que tierra más linda tienes... Para mí las Canarias son un lujo para España, y ya éste 2011 toca Gran Canaria y fin a las Islas, aunque pienso repetir en alguna si Dios quiere. Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, Lujan
En cuanto pueda pienso en hacer otra visita a tus islas. A mi me encanto semana que estuve en ellas

----------


## juanlo

Buenas tomas, Luján.
La primera foto parece más que es Contreras.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas tomas, Luján.
> La primera foto parece más que es Contreras.


Yo también lo creí cuando lo ví, pero sabiendo por donde fue el avión no pude ver Contreras. Los alrededores no me sonaban que fueran.


De todos modos lo comprobaré.


EDIT:

Lo he comrpobado, y tienes razón. Es Contreras.

Perdón por el error.

----------


## juanlo

Hechando mano al Google Earth se puede comprobar bien.





Por lo demás, me encantan esas tomas aéreas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosas imágenes de lo que más nos gusta visto desde el aire.
Para una vez que volé yo en avión cruzando la península(Sevilla-Barcelona), y pillamos el tiempo chungo, y estuvimos todo el viaje sobre nubes. Solo al despegar y al aterrizar pudimos ver algo. Aunque hubo algo que me impactó, y fué cuando dijeron por megafonía:
"Les habla el copiloto. Estamos a medio camino entre Sevilla y Barcelona, y sobrevolamos Valencia a unos 10.500 metros de altura".  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Y dije yo, "anda que la os**a es buena... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aunque hubo algo que me impactó, y fué cuando dijeron por megafonía:
> "Les habla el copiloto. Estamos a medio camino entre Sevilla y Barcelona, y sobrevolamos Valencia a unos 10.500 metros de altura".


10.500 metros de altura??  :Confused:  Madre mía... un poco más y el avión se sale hacia el espacio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Supongo que a esa altura maniobrar un avión tiene que ser muy distinto a hacerlo cerca del nivel del mar... a esa altura, la intensidad del campo gravitatorio es bastante menor. Si no recuerdo mal, me sale que la aceleración de la gravedad a 10.500 m de altura es de 1,4 m/s2, mientras que a nivel del mar es de 9,8... por lo que no veas para manejar el avión a esa altura  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Y dije yo, "anda que la os**a es buena....


No te puedo decir, nunca he probado un cacharrazo desde esa altura... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> 10.500 metros de altura??  Madre mía... un poco más y el avión se sale hacia el espacio 
> 
> Supongo que a esa altura maniobrar un avión tiene que ser muy distinto a hacerlo cerca del nivel del mar... a esa altura, la intensidad del campo gravitatorio es bastante menor. Si no recuerdo mal, me sale que la aceleración de la gravedad a 10.500 m de altura es de 1,4 m/s2, mientras que a nivel del mar es de 9,8... por lo que no veas para manejar el avión a esa altura 
> 
> 
> 
> No te puedo decir, nunca he probado un cacharrazo desde esa altura...



Creo que tus cálculos están un poco mal, lo digo porque a 10500msnm, incluso 13000 msnm que vuelan los aviones intercontinentales, te puedo asegurar que la gravedad es muy similar a la de la superficie. Si fuera de 1.4m/s2 te aseguro yo que se notaría. Eso es casi ingravidez.


Respecto a la maniobrabilidad, es más sencillo maniobrar a 10000msnm que a nivel del mar, debido a la diferencia de presión atmosférica, que hace que el aire sea menos denso y por lo tanto haya menos resistencia. Esto favorece que el consumo de carburante sea menor y que la sustentación sea mayor (curioso esto último, pero es así).


Dudo si quiera que los satélites geoestacionarios sufran una gravedad de 1.4m/s2.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso iba a decir yo, 1.4, sería diría yo casi ir flotando por el avión. Lo que sí está claro es que es más facil pilotar a esas alturas, puesto que la presión es menor. Aunqeu tus aclaraciones como siempre Luján son las más acertadas.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Eso iba a decir yo, 1.4, sería diría yo casi ir flotando por el avión. Lo que sí está claro es que es más facil pilotar a esas alturas, puesto que la presión es menor. Aunqeu tus aclaraciones como siempre Luján son las más acertadas.
> 
> Saludos.


Creo que su error ha estado en tomar m como Km. Esta gráfica, tomada de la Wikipedia (en este artículo sí creo que es de fiar) muestra la variación de la aceleración de la gravedad (g) respecto a la altura, tomando como g=1 la aceleración media (9.8m/s2)


Teniendo en cuenta que 1.4m/s2 es 0.14g, da una elevación de muchísimo más de 6000Km.

Recordad que los aviones vuelan a 10000 msnm (10Km), con lo que la variación es imperceptible.

Según la ecuación
 Tomada de la Wikipedia para una altura de 10000msnm la gravedad *gh* es *9.76*.

F. Lázaro.... ¿No habrás puesto *h* en metros y *re* en Kilómetros? es que casi me pasa a mí, y da ese resultado de 1.4  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nando

Hola Luján muy buenas instantaneas 

yo he estado una vez(y cuando pueda volveré) y mala pata la mia la ida de noche y la vuelta oscureciendo  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján muy buenas instantaneas 
> 
> yo he estado una vez(y cuando pueda volveré) y mala pata la mia la ida de noche y la vuelta oscureciendo


La vuelta a la Península también la hice de noche-oscureciendo. Suele pasar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que su error ha estado en tomar m como Km. Esta gráfica, tomada de la Wikipedia (en este artículo sí creo que es de fiar) muestra la variación de la aceleración de la gravedad (g) respecto a la altura, tomando como g=1 la aceleración media (9.8m/s2)
> 
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que 1.4m/s2 es 0.14g, da una elevación de muchísimo más de 6000Km.
> 
> Recordad que los aviones vuelan a 10000 msnm (10Km), con lo que la variación es imperceptible.
> 
> Según la ecuación
>  Tomada de la Wikipedia para una altura de 10000msnm la gravedad *gh* es *9.76*.
> ...


Cierto es, sorry  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 

Metí la pata al sumar el radio terrestre y la altura (R/R+h), no transformé la altura y sume Km con m  :Cool: 

Supongo que sería cosa de la hora jeje, las 5 de la mañana no es que sea una hora muy propicia para ponerse a hacer cuentas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Haber si sabeis que sitio es ese...

----------


## REEGE



----------


## REEGE



----------


## F. Lázaro

La primera es el Club La Santa de Lanzarote  :Wink: 

La segunda es la isla de Montaña Clara  :Wink: 

Y la tercera es la entrada del puerto de Huelva  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Me teneis que decir en que os meteis para saberlo, como se hace, ya que me gustaria ver el curso del Fresnedas hasta el embalse del Jándula. Y otra cosa, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede orientar para conseguir un mapa a pequeña escala de la misma zona, ya que me gustaria tenerlo. Muchas gracias compañeros. Yo la verdad es que en ésto de nuevas tecnologias estoy un pelín pez... Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Reege, desde los mapas de san google puedes ver el Fresnedas
http://maps.google.es/maps?client=fi...l&hl=es&tab=wl

Y creo que esta pagina tambien te puede servir
http://sig.marm.es/snczi/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y si te descargas la aplicación Google Earth, también :Wink: .

----------


## perdiguera

> Me teneis que decir en que os meteis para saberlo, como se hace, ya que me gustaria ver el curso del Fresnedas hasta el embalse del Jándula. Y otra cosa, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede orientar para conseguir un mapa a pequeña escala de la misma zona, ya que me gustaria tenerlo. Muchas gracias compañeros. Yo la verdad es que en ésto de nuevas tecnologias estoy un pelín pez... Saludos.


A ver si te puede ayudar este enlace

http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/

----------


## juanlo

> A ver si te puede ayudar este enlace
> 
> http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/


Para mí, los mejores mapas, con corvas de nivel de 10 en 10 metros y las ortofotos son de hace unos 4 años.

----------


## perdiguera

> Para mí, los mejores mapas, con corvas de nivel de 10 en 10 metros y las ortofotos son de hace unos 4 años.


Cierto lo que dices, además ya lo colgaste, el enlace, el 3 de marzo de 2.009 en un hilo abierto por sandra s que pedía mapas. De ahí lo tomé.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues de los que yo conozco creo que ya están todos dichos  :Cool: 




> Iniciado por perdiguera
> 
> 
> A ver si te puede ayudar este enlace
> 
> http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/
> 
> 
> Para mí, los mejores mapas, con corvas de nivel de 10 en 10 metros y las ortofotos son de hace unos 4 años.


Yo es el que uso para mis "estudios" y demás...

Es el mejor mapa (libre) de estas características que puedes encontrar  :Smile: 

Y también otro de los que uso a menudo es el *Carta Digital V2.0*, para usar el *modelo del terreno en 3D*, calcular curvas de nivel y con el que hago las perspectivas  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Me teneis que decir en que os meteis para saberlo, como se hace, ya que me gustaria ver el curso del Fresnedas hasta el embalse del Jándula. Y otra cosa, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede orientar para conseguir un mapa a pequeña escala de la misma zona, ya que me gustaria tenerlo. Muchas gracias compañeros. Yo la verdad es que en ésto de nuevas tecnologias estoy un pelín pez... Saludos.


Si lo que quieres son mapas en papel, busca en casi cualquier librería y, especialmente, en la Casa del Mapa. Suele haber una en cada capital de provincia.

----------


## REEGE

Para agradeceros vuestra atención y ayuda... Ya mismo intentare visualizarlo todo con ellos. Muchas gracias amigos por todo. Buenos reyes tengo con la aportación que me dais y los consejos. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Algunas imágenes que se me quedaron en el tintero por no identificarlas.

Lagunas y torcas de Cañada del Hoyo:


Torcas de los Palancares:

----------


## REEGE

Que fotacas!!! Si parece un paisaje Lunar!!! Muchas gracias por colgar éstas dos fotos que muestran un lugar paradisiaco!!! Jope, que excursiones te metes tú también Luján...

----------


## Luján

> Que fotacas!!! Si parece un paisaje Lunar!!! Muchas gracias por colgar éstas dos fotos que muestran un lugar paradisiaco!!! Jope, que excursiones te metes tú también Luján...


Estas dos últimas fueron tomadas en el mismo viaje que las anteriores (Valencia-Madrid-Tenerife), pero no las había puesto aún.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya fotos Luján. Parece un paisaje después de una buena lluvias de meteoritos. Impresionante :Wink:  :Smile: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya fotos Luján. Parece un paisaje después de una buena lluvias de meteoritos. Impresionante.


Eso mismo iba a decir yo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Se ve que un año las Leónidas vinieron bien cargaditas  :Stick Out Tongue: . Preciosas imágenes Luján, gracias  :Wink:

----------


## Galán

hola foreros:

unas foticos del cabo de creus.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos del cabo de Creus, las que nos has puesto en el foro... Curioso lo de Dalí... Lo desconocia!! Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## Galán

el velero esta en lapuerta de la casa de Salvador Dali.

por cierto no me dejarón entrar, se tiene que pedir dia y hora, y pagarrrrrr.

no es economico. me pidieron 32 euros por persona, eso si con cita previa.

la ensenada delante de la casa es preciosa, proceso fotos y las cuelgo.

saludos

----------


## REEGE

Es preciosa ésta foto Galán... Me encanta!!! Peazo aire el que hay, eh????



Ya hay que pagar por todo... Un saludo.

----------


## Galán

gracias Reege:

ya te digo, con piedras en la mochila si qurerias estarte quieto en el suelo.

la tramontana tiene esas cosas.

saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preciosas fotos Galán, tuvo que ser una excursión entretenida :Wink: . Ahora mismo tienen que estar por ahí así más o menos :Wink: .

----------


## Galán

hola foreros:

Gracias embalses, si la cosa anda un poco revoltosa por aqui.

¿ conocefs ampuria brava? tengo algunas fotos de los canales.

saludos señores/as

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotos Galán :Smile: 

En esta zona el aire es el gran protagonista, aunque al sur de Cataluña no nos quedamos atrás.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> hola foreros:
> 
> Gracias embalses, si la cosa anda un poco revoltosa por aqui.
> 
> ¿ conoces ampuria brava? tengo algunas fotos de los canales.
> 
> saludos señores/as


No, es la 1ª vez que oigo eso :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: . 
Pues ya sabes que puedes hacer con ellas :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## Galán

hola sergi:

gracias por sl elogio

si lo conozco pero menos, la zona de Vilaseca la conozco de cuando voi a pescar.

procesando fotos, ordenes son ordenes

saludos

----------

